# Shane McConkey Dies in wing suit accident



## JTW (Feb 19, 2009)

I don't know how many skiers, or extreme sports enthusiasts are on this site, but I thought this was worth posting. I never met Shane even though we worked with the same company for a while. I had watched him ski since I was a teenager, and I always admired his ability, along with his sense of humor. For those that don't know Shane was the Michale Jordan of the Free-skiing world. He is one of the guys who reinvented the sport during the 90's.

Shane is the second skier connected to K2 sports to die in the mountains in the last few years. I feel for his family and friends.

http://www.grindtv.com/snow/blog/#jt-ho ... e27s-death
Watch the videos, and you can see this guy was working on a totally different level athletically 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=GB&hl=e ... re=related


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

R.I.P. Shane. He was an incredible athlete and an inspiration to many people.
Sometimes extreme sports extrac extreme prices.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

You know, I hate to be disrespectful of someone who just died in a terrible accident, but really, this guy was a fool. Yes, he was an incredible athlete, but his near super-human abilities were just as much a result of his reckless pursuit of ever-bigger rushes and brainless stunts as they were to an abundance of actual talent. Others obviously disagree, but I've never found much to admire in stupidity and bad judgment.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Petersen said:


> You know, I hate to be disrespectful of someone who just died in a terrible accident, but really, this guy was a fool. Yes, he was an incredible athlete, but his near super-human abilities were just as much a result of his reckless pursuit of ever-bigger rushes and brainless stunts as they were to an abundance of actual talent. Others obviously disagree, but I've never found much to admire in stupidity and bad judgment.


+1

I didn't want to be the first to say it!

If you play with fire...you're going to get burned! For some reason this made me think of a few years back, I went into a gas station to get a drink (American Fork). On the counter was a donation container with a picture of a dude on a dirt bike. As I waited, I read the note on the container that said something about how this father and husband had been out doing flips or something on his dirt bike and wrecked and broke his neck. Now the family was looking for donations. I don't know, it kind of rubbed me the wrong way. Now I don't wish injury or pain upon anyone under any circumstance, but I seem to have a little less sympathy for people who get injured while doing idiotic irresponsible things.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

Petersen said:


> You know, I hate to be disrespectful of someone who just died in a terrible accident, but really, this guy was a fool. Yes, he was an incredible athlete, but his near super-human abilities were just as much a result of his reckless pursuit of ever-bigger rushes and brainless stunts as they were to an abundance of actual talent. Others obviously disagree, but I've never found much to admire in stupidity and bad judgment.


+1

goes to show if you continue to jump off cliffs while performing reckless stunts. Eventually the mountain is going to win..Mother Nature and the Great outdoors never shows and mercy.
may he and the countless others who lose their lives in similar fashion R.I.P


----------

